# 1 born 1 week early, still born, could there still be others?



## bnttyra (Dec 16, 2013)

My daughter exposed her doe to her buck 18 days ago.  Yesterday she checked on her doe and found a still born aborted kit.  We quickly moved the doe to the large pen with a nesting box and material even though she was early.

How often do does abort 1 kit and still have healthy kits closer to their due date?  These are Holland Lops and should be due around the 26 or 27th.


----------



## jhough42 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry no one replied to you.  Did she have any more kits?  In my experience, if they abort that's it...there won't be any more that litter.  In my rabbitry, I would have given her 24 hours then immediately bred her back.  They are very fertile after kindling and it's a very good time hormonally to breed a doe that for some reason won't be raising a successful litter.  Let me know how it turned out!  Have you raised Hollands before?  There are some unique concerns with that breed.


----------



## bnttyra (Mar 4, 2014)

We rebred and she had 6 kits on February 5th.  One didn't make it but the others are now almost 4 weeks old and going great!


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 4, 2014)

Live, healthy, thriving baby bunnies is great news!


----------



## bnttyra (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep!  She is keeping one for a 4H project and my son is also keeping one.  The others she is selling to other 4H members, already has 2 sold.


----------

